# Trail trees



## Scape (Jan 23, 2017)

Not sure if this is a good place to ask - figure there are a few tree huggers here.

Is anyone familiar with directional/trail trees? They were trees that were shaped to point out a trail to a village... I think mostly Native Americans did this. 

The reason I ask, is I have a huge cottonwood in my yard with a strange branch to seems to point. It is a large branch and is almost straight which is odd but it is also bent sharply at the base. It does seem to point to the nearest town.

I will post a photo as soon as I can get one. Located in eastern SD, so not a lot of older trees in the area.


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

I have heard about trail trees. I have no idea about the tree you have, of course. 

Makes sense to me that they would exist, many times people today don't realize how smart people were in the past.


----------



## Scape (Jan 23, 2017)

Okay, got some photos.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Wow, I never heard about trail trees but it makes sense. Just wanted to say that's a neat looking tree. I love old trees


----------



## FireMaker (Apr 3, 2014)

We had them on our farm in WI, growing up. Two were on an overlook point. They were red cedar and were bent/twisted when very small. They were growing out of St. Peter Sandstone so their diameter was not great.


----------



## Scape (Jan 23, 2017)

I think there is a database trying to collect information and record the trail trees (Trail Tree Project). I do not think mine is an actual one, just looks odd. 

There are a few facebook groups that I recommend for tree huggers: Ancient Forests & Champion Trees. and Big Tree Hunters.


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

If nothing else you have a very cool looking tree!


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

That not a "direction to town" tree. The low angle describes a hidden treasure, 100 yards in that direction. That there are two trees, each pointing that direction explains that it is a large stash of gold. I'd be willing to come turn those trees into firewood, if you'd just give me the location of those trees.......

I have seen trees bent into a circle as a marker by local natives.


----------



## Scape (Jan 23, 2017)

Great, I will be out digging off west. 

We call them the Old Man and the Old Woman - the Old Woman looks worse for wear, of course. 

As you can see in the background, we have an holz hausen and about 3 or 4 cords of wood, so good for the rest of the winter. We will start working on the pile for next winter soon. Lots of trees down from the freezing rain this fall.


----------

